# Trying to make him put on some weight



## Aliciacyh (Aug 29, 2012)

ok, sorry that this is a long story. Porsche is a fussy dog. Coz i adopted him, i have no idea if he is used to his very own lifestyle already. Some background on him: He is actually my friend's friend's dog but had grown tired of him and don't want him anymore. He is always locked in the balcony, although big enough for him but had no toys/people to play with him. Most of the time he is being locked in the dog house instead of moving around in the balcony. Sometimes he even have no food too for 2-3 days (reason: they run out of dog food n no time to buy!). he may had been like tat for maybe about 4 years or more until i adopted him when he was 6 so that's 3 years ago. He's 9 now. So when i took him back, i thought he should be very hungry and greedy since he sometimes had to go hungry, but i was so wrong. He dosen't even eat the treat/human food that i gave him, so i thought maybe he was just stress n not familiar with me. After 2 days, i can't bear it anymore so i called up my friend and found out that the previous owner used to give him treats made of kangaroo meat, so i went and got addiction's kangaroo and apple dry food and he really ate it. I was so happy, but after a few weeks, less than a month, he grow tired of the food again. Til now, i had tried a few different brand of food for him. curently feeding acana - lamb and okanagan apple. I feed only dry in the morning and wet+dry at nite. I successfully cured of my other 2 chis fussiness by not feeding free flow of dry food( offering 5mins and if they dosen't eat i will take away til next meal) but for porsche, i tried but it dosen't work with him. He dose not eat his morning meals at all, so at nite i will usually give him more, sometimes doubling the amt mix with can food or rice and he will eat them all up. So I thought since he will eat when mix with can, i will do tat to his morning meals too, but he will not eat it as well. He seems to only want to eat 1 meal per day. So my question is, dose anyone has any idea how else can i make him put on that 300-400g? Treats dosen't work too as he is very fussy with it too. He dosen drink milk too. On day i got him he is only 1.7kg. He is now only 2kg, a little underweight for his frame. I had tried a lot of thing just to increase his weight for the past 3 years but nothing seems to be working, so hope someone can help. Also he is not an active dog, most of the time he is sleeping on his bed.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome.

See if you can get ZiwiPeak in Singapore, best food ever


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you post pictures of him? 2kg is what my two weigh, and they are spot on, not fat or thin but nice and lean.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

My picky eater still won't eat ZiwiPeak.


----------



## Aliciacyh (Aug 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Can you post pictures of him? 2kg is what my two weigh, and they are spot on, not fat or thin but nice and lean.


Sorry for the post again, some problems at home so the delay. This is a pic tat i took from the top view. Does he look thin? Few days ago i was walking all my 3 dogs n i got comments like y is he so skinny and the other 2 looks just nice. I've done blood test and checks for him and all is clear, nothing wrong.


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you see his ribs a lot? 
Sorry I don't know the original post and soon this on phone so unsure if you posted before?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this little man just doesn't want to eat in the am! I am thinking that the vet says he is OK, he is maintaining his weight just fine. He looks lean in the picture but not terribly thin. I'd vote to feed him maybe a treat in the am and his main meal in the evening.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He doesn't look thin to me, in that picture. If he is happiest eating in the evening, I would continue with that, but let him eat as much as he wants. I think a lot of people are just used to seeing overweight dogs!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He doesn't look too thin to me, some dogs are just naturally lean. My Toby is the same way, I get comments that he is too thin all the time, but the vet says he is perfect. Has your vet told you that he is too thin? The rule of thumb is that you should be able to feel his bones easily but not see them. If you could post some additional pictures from different angles, maybe we could tell more. But it is easier to tell in person. 

If you are worried about it, Ziwipeak is excellent and I've only heard of a couple of dogs that don't like it. Toby is a picky eater, but he lovesss his Ziwipeak more than anything. You could try that, although I do not know if it is available where you are. Maybe try bully sticks- they are a big hit here and add a few extra calories. Also, you can try dehydrated chicken or other poultry or dehydrated liver. Many dogs love that.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I think this little man just doesn't want to eat in the am! I am thinking that the vet says he is OK, he is maintaining his weight just fine. He looks lean in the picture but not terribly thin. I'd vote to feed him maybe a treat in the am and his main meal in the evening.


I agree. Odie doesn't eat in the mornings. I usually give her a little treat before I leave the house and that's all she eats until the afternoon. She also has a late night snack, which is probably what's holding her over until the afternoon/evening. She's just not a morning girl. I would say that she looks similar in build as well from a top view, with maybe the tiniest bit more weight in the waist.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd like to see a side view of your dog, if you don't mind posting a picture.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks perfect to me as well If he likes to eat once a day give him as much as he will eat once a day He's a beautiful chi and I would say he's perfect weight for his size


----------



## Aliciacyh (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for letting me know he's not skinny. His eating his breakfast most of the time now, but his still the same weight. As long as he's happy' i'm fine. I once saw him at his fattest state b4 i adopt him so was always wondering how come he could never get back to his more chubby state.


----------

